
(SaaS) How We Got Our First Paying Customers - ayhoung
https://blog.stagelight.io/how-we-got-our-first-paying-customers/
======
masonic
This is the third submit in just over a day:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=stagelight.io](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=stagelight.io)

